# 68 Headrest instillation



## kdi1954 (Jan 25, 2013)

*68 Headrest installation*

I have a 68 Lemans convertible with bucket seats. I wanted to know if anyone had tried to install headrests in bucket seats that didn't already have them. As far as I can tell from my research the 66-68 bucket seat frames are the same. I haven't found any headrests/hardware for the 68 in any of the major catalogs. Should I order hardware and headrests for a 66-67? Does anybody have any experience with this?


----------

